
Show HN: Splunk Developer Platform (what I've been working on) - itay
Hey HN,<p>I wanted to share with you what I've been working on for the past few months – the Splunk Developer Platform[1]. We released our Python SDK[2] back in August, but just last week we released our Java[3] and JavaScript[4] ones, and the JS SDK was the one I've been working on.<p>It was a great learning experience for me – first real foray into JavaScript and Node (the SDK works in both the browser and Node), and was a lot of fun to try different things out releasing it. I ended up building on a couple of open source libraries (and contributing back).<p>We are building out Splunk's developer platform and do a lot of work with social data like Twitter, Foursquare and GitHub, as well as try and come up with new ideas about how to use Splunk. If anyone has any questions or wants to try Splunk out, just let me know (contact info is in my profile).<p>[1]: http://dev.splunk.com<p>[2]: https://github.com/splunk/splunk-sdk-python<p>[3]: https://github.com/splunk/splunk-sdk-java<p>[4]: https://github.com/splunk/splunk-sdk-javascript
======
itay
Clickable links:

[1]: <http://dev.splunk.com>

[2]: <https://github.com/splunk/splunk-sdk-python>

[3]: <https://github.com/splunk/splunk-sdk-java>

[4]: <https://github.com/splunk/splunk-sdk-javascript>

------
soho33
we use splunk in our office and i must admit, it's one of the greatest tools!
to move from syslog to splunk has made life so much easier :) kudos on a great
product and company.

~~~
itay
Glad to hear - please get in touch if you have any requests for the dev
platform (or in general). One of our goals is to make it easier for people to
integrate Splunk with their other tools and processes.

------
rhizome
So...you work for Splunk?

~~~
itay
I do - sorry if it wasn't clear.

~~~
Donito
in Seattle?

~~~
itay
Yes, the Dev Platform team (including me) is all in Seattle.

